# What is your favorite gun...



## Cruentus (Dec 1, 2004)

This should be a simple one...what's your favorite firearm. It could be one you own, or don't own.

I'm more of a a pistolcraft guy so...

My favorite is Sig Sauer 225 9mm for civilian use. I would probably prefer the 226 if I knew I was going to be in a firefight and needed a lot of rounds.

I would like to get a couple of single action Colt .45 Army issue's to play with at some point as well...just call me Jose Whales,  

How about you...what is your favorite?

Paul :ultracool


----------



## tmonis (Dec 1, 2004)

.45 anyday as far as a handgun goes.:mp5:


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 1, 2004)

tmonis said:
			
		

> .45 anyday as far as a handgun goes.:mp5:



Brand/Design preference?


----------



## tmonis (Dec 1, 2004)

I am a old timer so I favor the Colt 1911A.


----------



## ipscshooter (Dec 1, 2004)

That's like asking "which one of your children is your favorite?"  I've got 20+ firearms.  Love 'em all...

The one I shoot the most often is my ParaOrdnance P14-45 Limited.


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 1, 2004)

> Colt .45 Army issue's to play with at some point as well...just call me Jose Whales


Those were colt Walker's actually....

Most fun to shoot (at the moment) is my Marlin .17 HMR.  
Favorite?  That's like asking my favorite kind of beer...so many varieties; most  soooo good.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 1, 2004)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> Those were colt Walker's actually....
> 
> Most fun to shoot (at the moment) is my Marlin .17 HMR.
> Favorite?  That's like asking my favorite kind of beer...so many varieties; most  soooo good.



REEEEEEALY? I couldn't really tell when I watched the film. I am going to look for some pics of colt Walker's, to further fulfill my fantasy of being Jose Whales...  

But, please tell me that those Walkers were .45's...


----------



## 8253 (Dec 2, 2004)

My favorite used to be a Colt 1911, but my Glock 23 changed my mind.


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 2, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> REEEEEEALY? I couldn't really tell when I watched the film. I am going to look for some pics of colt Walker's, to further fulfill my fantasy of being Jose Whales...
> 
> But, please tell me that those Walkers were .45's...








Yeah, the Walkers were a .45, actually, the Colt Walker was the original magnum and even though it was/is a blackpowder weapon it wasn't until the birth of the .44 rem. magnum that it lost it's "king of the handguns" status.  More trivia, Clint Eastwood used dummies made out of rubber in the movie so he could twirl them around without hurting his hands (the Walker weighs 4 lbs.)


As for my fav.  1911 in .45.  Colt's and Springfields are fine, Kimber is better, one day when I've got money (yeah right   ) I'd like one that's been customized by someone like Larry Vickers or Paul Leibenberg.


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 2, 2004)

The Walker was never that common, but it had a reputation.  You can find reproductions, and likely kits as well (building a black powder revolver kit is a *****, but very rewarding in the end).  Incidentally, cap and ball revolvers are not considered handguns, and they (and kits) may usuually be ordered via mail or online.  Check Dixie Gun Works (also there are non-firing replicas for those more into twirling.

As an aside the Colt Walker re-appears with  Clint many years later; Gene Hackman discusses the weapons alleged failings at some length in telling the story of English Bob and  "2 Gun" Corcran.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 2, 2004)

Hmmmm....

So the Walker was a black powder? Knowing this takes away some realism from the movie...there is no way he could have reloaded a black powder gun fast enough to take out as many people as he did in the film.


----------



## Seig (Dec 2, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> This should be a simple one...what's your favorite firearm. It could be one you own, or don't own.
> 
> I'm more of a a pistolcraft guy so...
> 
> ...


Paul, 
Look into Rock Island Armory's .45 knock off. You may have to spend an additional $20 to respring it, (Remember the article on the .45 written by Stick Dummy? That was my gun), but it's about half the price of a Colt or a Kimber.


----------



## Seig (Dec 2, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Hmmmm....
> 
> So the Walker was a black powder? Knowing this takes away some realism from the movie...there is no way he could have reloaded a black powder gun fast enough to take out as many people as he did in the film.


He could have changed the cylinders. It is a fact that in the mid 1800s most people that carried cap and ball pistols carried multiple cylinders for each weapon. Then when they ran empty, they could break the weapon down and slap in a new one, pre-loaded.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 2, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> Paul,
> Look into Rock Island Armory's .45 knock off. You may have to spend an additional $20 to respring it, (Remember the article on the .45 written by Stick Dummy? That was my gun), but it's about half the price of a Colt or a Kimber.



Thanks Seig...I'll look into that.



> He could have changed the cylinders. It is a fact that in the mid 1800s most people that carried cap and ball pistols carried multiple cylinders for each weapon. Then when they ran empty, they could break the weapon down and slap in a new one, pre-loaded.



Ahh...of course! Now I feel dumb...but hey, at least my Jose Whales fantasy is still in tact...It's real..it's all real...


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 3, 2004)

The cylinder change was actually brought out in one of Clint's other westerns- Pale Rider.

(Not an endorsement of westerns as trainingguides or documentaries....an endorsement of westerns 'cause not liking them is un-American!!!)


----------



## Escrima Demon (Dec 4, 2004)

Out of many of my favorite handguns the .40 cal. Glock 27 has to be my personal favorite.

It delivers a good punch and it's size gives you the ability to carry it almost anywhere.(with the proper weapons concealment license.)

  :shotgun: 
   P.S. Mr. Seigel,my dad got the stocks fixed.He said to give him a call.


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 5, 2004)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> The cylinder change was actually brought out in one of Clint's other westerns- Pale Rider.


 Yeah but unless I'm mistaken, in Pale Rider he used a '58 Remington.  




(yes, I do realize that the fact that I can call to mind the specific models used in old "B" movies is somewhat pathetic )


----------



## Seig (Dec 5, 2004)

I've got a replica Navy Colt


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 5, 2004)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> (yes, I do realize that the fact that I can call to mind the specific models used in old "B" movies is somewhat pathetic )



No way...geeks like me think its pretty cool!  :ultracool


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 6, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> No way...geeks like me think its pretty cool!  :ultracool


----------



## te75uo (Dec 9, 2004)

My favorite is my Colt AR-15.


----------



## TonyM. (Dec 9, 2004)

Winchester 1300 12g 3" magnum pump shotgun.


----------



## Drac (Dec 22, 2004)

Sig P-220


----------



## gozanryu (Dec 22, 2004)

If I am not mistaken, Colt Walker's were .44, as were most BP cap and ball revolvers of the time. Colt Navies and Remingtons were .36.
.45 gained popularity in the rimmed cartridges (.45 Colt)

Favorite gun: My original Wilson Combat Series 70 Colt


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 22, 2004)

Ruger P-89, 9mm.  Two friends of mine had own them and let me use them for practice/trying it on for size. I fared better with that gun than shooting a Glock 17. Probably because the 89 fit my hands better as I found the Glock to be a tad small for me.  :idunno:


----------



## Spud (Dec 22, 2004)

My Remington 870 shotgun - I've certainly had a few memorable days carrying that.


----------



## psi_radar (Jan 7, 2005)

My Colt 1911A1. From the serial numbers I found it was actually produced by subcontractor Ithaca Gun during WW II. They did a fine job. Tulisan, I've heard good things about the Charles Daly .45, which are budget-priced.


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 7, 2005)

Rifle: My HK91A3

Pistol: No contest, My Browning Hi-Powers

Shotgun: My SPAS 12

OH, Puuleease boss, donna make me choose just one!


----------



## Gray Phoenix (Jan 27, 2005)

Rifle: Depends on the intended use, but Remington 700 in just about any variation should fill the bill, but for fast paced multi target situations, I gotta go with the HK91 and clones. I have a Springfield SAR8 equipped with the PSG1 trigger and furniture. Nail driver.

Pistol: Sig P229 in a 40. 

Shotgun: I'm a skeet guy. I love my Weatherby Athena, my fiance swears by the Perazzi but when I'm in the field or warring with the communist invaders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, my 3 Remington 870s are always close by.


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 29, 2005)

First I want to clarify that in some US jurisdictions, black powder weapons are treated the same as centerfire or rimfires.. basically banned.. unconstitutional but don't be surprised if the business will not ship to you. In most places they are considered non firearms, and I am in fact building a collection of Scottish clansman flintlocks, and will eventually be buying a firing replica brass barreled blunderbuss and also a Brown Bess musket, for display in my arms room/dojo. I will shoot them once in a while, for the nostalga. I would also enjoy a blackpowder .44 revolver carbine, or 12 GA of same type, or 4 barrelled old west shotgun, but I don't think anyone manufactures them right now.

One currently available gun only? Well I'll give one of each type, since it's unthinkable to not have one each rifle, shotgun, and handgun:

Rifle.. hands down my tricked out HK91A3 .308

Shotgun: HK or Benelli semi auto 12 GA 

Handgun.. this is easy, one of my customized Browning Hi Power 9mms

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
If the issue was say pure survival after a nuclear war or alien invasion :ak47:  (grin) and I could only have one it would be the HK91A3. At least I would be looking good with a heavy hitting rifle, until the aliens bagged and BBQ'd me or I found out their secret weakness for fried chicken, which would explode their cellular structure :uhyeah:


----------



## GAB (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi, I really like the movie "Josey Wales" myself, Chief Dan George was so good in that one, I like his scenes the best, the cur dog was a good addition.Josey carried about 4 handguns on him at all times. Plus spitten that chew was classic.

Taurus 92 9mm, Beretta look a like is one I like, Glock 40 cal is another.

In the woods I like my Ruger S BlkHk 44 mag.

One I carry a bunch is a 1935 Beretta 380, good little shooter at close range and easy to conceal. Has a good feel and enough weight to handle the 380.

Regards, Gary


----------



## Kenpoist (Feb 13, 2005)

Sig Sauer P229 (.357/.40) - either caliber works for me.

I also carry the P239 (.9mm) - as it is easy to conceal.

I will someday be inhereting an 1866 Winchester " Yellow Boy" which will be the pride of my collection!


----------



## agatanai atsilahu (Mar 7, 2005)

My pride and joy. HS Precision .308 Heavy Barrel Tactical Rifle mounted with a Zeiss 3x12x64.

 Easily a 1500 meter gun.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 7, 2005)

Although I own two Glocks, among other things, I prefer older firearms and military collectibles.


Choosing one woukd be like me choosing one favorite classic car.

Hmmmn, come to thing of it, I could not choose ONE martial art either.


----------



## KumaSan (Mar 13, 2005)

Drac said:
			
		

> Sig P-220



Hey, me too.
Especially since I foiled a would-be mugging today with one.

Love my Sig. I can't decide if I'm going to get a 1911 or a 229 next.


----------



## JKD_Silat (Mar 13, 2005)

tmonis said:
			
		

> I am a old timer so I favor the Colt 1911A.


Me too, although my 1911 is a Kimber. I kinda like the XD 9mm as well. I get sick accuracy, and great groups with it. When I win the lottery, I'll get a Wilson 1911. My buddy's new  H&K USP .40 is nice, although it doesnt fit my hand as well. I prefer single stack magazines.
   Anybody shoot the Glock .45 GAP yet? I think its the Glock 38 model...


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 13, 2005)

> Easily a 1500 meter gun.



Just curious; what load do you use and where do set the zero?


----------



## Tgace (Mar 13, 2005)

http://www.thehighroad.org/archive/index.php/t-769.html

Link to another forum's archive regarding the maximum effective range for rifles. Some good points are made...


----------



## JKD_Silat (Mar 13, 2005)

That remindms. Anybody own a .50cal rifle ? They were banned for sale here in California a few months ago.


----------



## Tgace (Mar 13, 2005)

Yeah, that was a strange one. What was the logic behind that?


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 13, 2005)

Ummm...they figured they could pass it.  Gun control is proof that the domino theory is still with us.


----------



## psi_radar (Mar 13, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> http://www.thehighroad.org/archive/index.php/t-769.html
> 
> Link to another forum's archive regarding the maximum effective range for rifles. Some good points are made...



I max out at 300 yds when hunting big game with my 30.06; it's as far as I feel I can place the bullet with extreme accuracy. I don't like the idea of letting an animal get away just to suffer and die somewhere. The 30.06 isn't the best long-range round anyway. 7mm magnum is probably one of the longest that comes in a package light enough that you can still sturmf around in the woods all day.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 13, 2005)

308's are nice.


----------



## Will Bourland (Mar 15, 2005)

Clint Eastwood use two 1851 Navy revolvers in .44. The Colt Walker was disigned for the Texas Rangers. The walker was so big and heavy that it was carried in a holster mounted on the sadle of there horses. For movie geeks like myself, you can see a good Colt Walker in the movie Lonesome Dove. Robert Dovall uses one to pistol wip a bartender. When you compair the two movies you will see that the Walker is much larger than the 1851 from Josie Wales. 

Back to the subject of this thread...

My favorite gun that I use the most, Glock 22 .40cal. along with my AR-15. I used a SIG P220 for a long time but it malfunctioned to the point that I could not trust it any longer.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 15, 2005)

Will Bourland said:
			
		

> My favorite gun that I use the most, Glock 22 .40cal. along with my AR-15. I used a SIG P220 for a long time but it malfunctioned to the point that I could not trust it any longer.


Yes, the G-22 IS nice. But I loke a 20 compensated.


----------



## skeater (Dec 8, 2008)

Cruentus said:


> This should be a simple one...what's your favorite firearm. It could be one you own, or don't own.
> 
> I'm more of a a pistolcraft guy so...
> 
> ...



my fav is my baby a 257 weatherby mag  it isn't anything to kill a deer at 450 yards. next would have to be my ar-15


----------



## Guardian (Dec 11, 2008)

Shotgun - Winchester 1300 Defender Stainless Marine

Rifle      - Ruger 30.06 All Weather

I'm a pistol guy also.  Just bought a Springfield XD 40 Cal.  Sweet isn't the word for it, but tough as nails also.

I do like the Kimber Pro-Carry II, but dang, their high.


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 15, 2008)

Springfield XD in .45 or .40 cal, both are good.

David


----------



## seasoned (Dec 15, 2008)

I never liked the Glock, it just didnt look right. I went to my buddy to buy a 9mm and he talked me into a .40 Glock model 23. After shooting it, it was love at first sight. J


----------



## searcher (Dec 25, 2008)

Rifle-my Stag Model 1
Shotgun-my Remmington 870 tactical
Plinker-Ruger 10/22
Carry gun-Kahr CW9(followed closely by my G17&G21sf)
Competition gun-my G34(at leastti started out as an off the shelf G34)


----------



## Deaf Smith (Dec 25, 2008)

M66-1 Smith & Wesson Combat Masterpiece. Pinned in barrel, recessed chambers, zero-zero tolerance tight.  Secret Service boot grips. Shoots dead on with Silvertip 145gr magnums. And a very slick action!

It is maybe the only handgun I will be burried with! I have lots of others, but I got this one many many years ago and I've never even considered tradeing it off.

Deaf


----------



## searcher (Dec 25, 2008)

Deaf Smith said:


> M66-1 Smith & Wesson Combat Masterpiece. Pinned in barrel, recessed chambers, zero-zero tolerance tight. Secret Service boot grips. Shoots dead on with Silvertip 145gr magnums. And a very slick action!
> 
> It is maybe the only handgun I will be burried with! I have lots of others, but I got this one many many years ago and I've never even considered tradeing it off.
> 
> Deaf


 

It wouldn't happen to look likethis one would it?








I just got rid of this one, in hopes of replacing it with a small carry revolver.


----------



## HM2PAC (Dec 26, 2008)

Rifle: M1 Garand, (G3 coming in a close second.)
SG: Remington 870
Pistol: M1911A1


----------



## grydth (Dec 26, 2008)

If I could pick just one to bet my life on - AK47.


----------



## Hudson69 (Feb 18, 2009)

Cruentus said:


> Brand/Design preference?


Mine is the Smith & Wesson 5906 but in the TSW, a 9mm that shoots good, feels good, looks good and has all the bells and whistles of a workhorse made tactical; she shore is purty.....


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 18, 2009)

It's a toss-up between my LV 1911 or my BAR.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 18, 2009)

Pistol: Smith & Wesson Model 10 .38 Special with 4 inch barrel, fixed sights.
Rifle: Winchester Model 94 in 30-30 caliber.
Shotgun: Any old break-top double-barreled 12 gauge will do.  Rather fond of an old Sears model unknown.


----------



## HM2PAC (Feb 18, 2009)

Rifle: M1 Garand or G3
Shotgun: Rem 870
Pistol: 1911 Gov't or HK USP
Revolver: The Big Rugers


----------



## Deaf Smith (Feb 18, 2009)

searcher said:


> It wouldn't happen to look likethis one would it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yep but mine's a 2 1/2 inch round butt. Sexiest six shooter ever.

Deaf


----------



## HM2PAC (Feb 18, 2009)

One last thing....

Crew served: M2

Lots of fun with that thing.


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 19, 2009)

SFC JeffJ said:


> It's a toss-up between my *LV 1911* or my BAR.


 
it's not nice to make people jealous


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 19, 2009)

I'd be quite very interested in a Springfield XD45 if you could ****in' buy them here :soapbox:

Texas is callin' my name, by the end of the year if I am very lucky.


----------



## searcher (Feb 19, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> I'd be quite very interested in a Springfield XD45 if you could ****in' buy them here :soapbox:
> 
> Texas is callin' my name, by the end of the year if I am very lucky.


 

You can't get an XD45 up there?    What kinda state is that place you call home.   I don't think I could handle living there.

I was thinking Montana or somewhere that allow legal ownership of class III.   I want, but don't want to pay that crappy Federal Tax Stamp.


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 19, 2009)

searcher said:


> You can't get an XD45 up there? What kinda state is that place you call home. I don't think I could handle living there.


 
The People's Republik of Massachusettstan has a rule in place, that all guns must have a certain amount of safety features (many of which are useless), and that firearms made after 1998 cannot be sold unless they have those features.  Thus, all Glocks made after the cutoff date cannot be sold to law-abiding civilians in MA.  Here's a pretty good summary of what is, and isn't, allowed:

http://www.fsguns.com/fsg_information.html

http://www.fsguns.com/malawsandregs.html

The Attorney General of MA is an idiot, and is one of the most anti-gun people out there, so the folks in MA are unfortunately out of luck here.  



> I was thinking Montana or somewhere that allow legal ownership of class III. I want, but don't want to pay that crappy Federal Tax Stamp.


 
You'll have to pay it for any Class III weapon, since it's a federal regulation.  The good news, though, is that most states do allow Class III ownership with the proper paperwork, which isn't too difficult to get.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 19, 2009)

KenpoTex said:


> it's not nice to make people jealous


OK.  Then I'll replace it on the list with my G 18.

You really oughta get up this way sometime!


----------



## harold (Feb 19, 2009)

Sig P-226


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 19, 2009)

searcher said:


> I was thinking Montana or somewhere that allow legal ownership of class III.   I want, but don't want to pay that crappy Federal Tax Stamp.



Also, get ready for the alien, er, FBI anal probe.  I swear this is where those stories come from.


----------



## Hudson69 (Feb 20, 2009)

I had said that my favorite gun was the TSW 5906 (S&W), a 9mm but that is my favorite handgun, my favorite rifle is a personally assembled AR-15 with 14.5" barrel (has a welded 5.5" flash hider to make it legal, a flat top upper with red dot site and YHM back-up mechanica rear site, a collapsible stock and an aftermarket rail with vertical grip): I build AR's to friends' specs as a hobby.  For a shotgun, due to my LE profession I like the 870 with 18.5" barrel, rifle sites, pistol grip stock and side saddle.

What a trio-


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Feb 20, 2009)

I like the Taurus .38 with the 3 inch barrel or the Bersa 380 cal.

As far as rifles go I like the AK-47 with the folding stalk. I don't like the M-16. The M-16 jams to much.

I also like the 12 guage shot gun.


----------



## searcher (Feb 20, 2009)

SFC JeffJ said:


> OK. Then I'll replace it on the list with my G 18.


 

Now I am really slobbering on myself.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 20, 2009)

searcher said:


> You can't get an XD45 up there? What kinda state is that place you call home. I don't think I could handle living there.
> 
> .


 

A) No, I can't.

B) This isn't the place I call home, I just had the misfortune to be born here, and raised here, but I sure as **** ain't gonna die here. This is not "home" this is just where I live.

C) I know. Neither can I. That's why I got the gears grinding on GTFO.


----------



## searcher (Feb 20, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> A) No, I can't.
> 
> B) This isn't the place I call home, I just had the misfortune to be born here, and raised here, but I sure as **** ain't gonna die here. This is not "home" this is just where I live.
> 
> C) I know. Neither can I. That's why I got the gears grinding on GTFO.


 

If you make it to KS LMK.    We are a bunch better then where you are now.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Feb 23, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> A) No, I can't.
> 
> B) This isn't the place I call home, I just had the misfortune to be born here, and raised here, but I sure as **** ain't gonna die here. This is not "home" this is just where I live.
> 
> C) I know. Neither can I. That's why I got the gears grinding on GTFO.


 
What state do you live in??? I can get whatever gyun I want here in Kentucky (legally I might add).  I can get an AK-47, an AR-15, MAC-10, M-16, any type pistol or rifle or shotgun.  Hell, I saw an M-60 for sale in the gun shop the other day.  Thats the thing on a tank.  All you have to do is show a drivers license and wait for 10 minutes for the background check to clear and your home free.


----------



## kaizasosei (Feb 23, 2009)

STG 77 
colt commando
AK 47
Glock pistols 
Oldschool mauser Walther ppk + p99
sig sauer
h+k mp5
steyr gb
Vaime

probably the coolest most powerful gun of all is the full auto shotgun


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Feb 23, 2009)

kaizasosei said:


> probably the coolest most powerful gun of all is the full auto shotgun


 
Is that the Spaz shotgun?  Do you know whjat I'm talking about?  

***I'm at work and can not open the link you provided.***


----------



## kaizasosei (Feb 23, 2009)

Nope, it's full auto.  You have to check it out later! 2 different kinds of amo- Fires 300 rounds a minute.  120 rpm for the exploding amo!   Can put 20 exploding projectiles in a target in 4 seconds.

j


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Feb 23, 2009)

kaizasosei said:


> Nope, it's full auto. You have to check it out later! 2 different kinds of amo- Fires 300 rounds a minute. 120 rpm for the exploding amo! Can put 20 exploding projectiles in a target in 4 seconds.
> 
> j


 
Cool.  Sounds like I'd like that.  What's the price on something like that?  Around here an AK-47 sells for $350.00.  And a glock pistol goes for about $500.00.


----------



## kaizasosei (Feb 23, 2009)

I think it's pretty much exclusively designed for military purposes. I can't really imagine any other constructive use for such a monster-
you could probably shoot down an entire flock of endangered ducks with a single shot...hehe but then again, that would be a nono


j


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ahh, I'm not politically correct anyways.  Kill em' all I say.  Let God sort em' out.


----------



## teekin (Feb 24, 2009)

kaizasosei said:


> STG 77
> colt commando
> AK 47
> Glock pistols
> ...




 I have one of these but it needs to be resmithed and that just hasn't be high on the to-do list. It was the Best valentines day present ever!!!!!!
 BUt my favorite is , well 1 guess. (hint .308 custom sniper rifle)

lori


----------

